
Asana Inbox announced - alexmr
http://blog.asana.com/2012/06/asana-launches-inbox/
======
joshstrange
Well I can't sign up as Webkit inspector's console is throwing "Attempted to
Google SSO before it was initialized." when I try to signup/login via google

